# Kingsplor Abrasive Disks... Which to Choose?



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I'm about to pick up some Kingsplor abrasive disks for my Bosch ROS65 and I have no clue which type of abrasive is best for woodworking. Which all the choice, I'm lost.. Stearate, Stearate Latex, Stearate A/O, Heavyweight, Lightweight, etc…

Any recommendations where to start?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

buy a small pack of each to experiment with for the type of work you will be doing.
some woods behave differently when sanded.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

To add to John's comment….Most brands will have a variety pack of grits that will give you an idea of which ones you are most likely to use.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Appreciate the comments and I thought about the variety packs, but I would rather get a buy a few packs that work well for woodworking right off the bat. I have bought the "mystery boxes" in the past and been pretty well please with what I received, so I may pick up one or two anyways.

Anyone using Kingsplor H&L disks?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the Klingspor Gold disks and very satisfied. I have them from 80 -320 grit.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I linked the discs below that I'm thinking of ordering… also believe it's the same one's Redoak is referring to.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vd70040/

50 pk puts the cost at about .36 a disc. not bad.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

You might want to check out Industrial Adhesives to see their offerings & prices. I've used them for a while after seeing a comment by Charles Neil sometime back. 
I just ordered some rhynosoft sanding pads & spindle sleeves. Found their prices better than others.

http://www.industrialabrasives.com/


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

No, not the ones I was referring to. Do a search for Klingspor Gold. Your link is to a lightweight disk. Cheap yes but light weight.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Check out Klingspor's variety pack. It's a good deal and lets you try different things to see what you like best. Then you buy more of that style.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sampler packs on sale at Klingspors

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/itemgroups.aspx?group=may


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Klingspor stearate paper (kind if a cream color sanding disc) the numbers will be VD9000x
Basically the 9000 series paper, and I have been very pleased with how they sand. They last a very long time as well.


----------

